
How does chemo brain affected your software engineering job? - onetwotreeone
Hello HN, I&#x27;ve been recently diagnosed with blood cancer lymphoma left me wondering if I&#x27;ll ever be able to do my software engineering job like usual or the effect of chemo on my brain will be an obstacle.<p>Any cancer survivors that can share their experience of going back to work post chemo?
======
Rantenki
Yep. I had ABVD chemo just over 11 years ago, followed by (exceedingly rare)
bleomycin lung toxicity that nearly killed me.

First off, don't shirk the Chemo. It works (I had hodgkins lymphoma, in case
you have the same), and the cure rate is very good. I wouldn't hesitate to do
it again if I relapsed.

Next; yes, chemo-brain is a thing, and you'll be a bit slower for the duration
of the chemo. It was especially noticeable when trying to keep multiple ideas
in my head at the same time. Navigating more complex codebases was definitely
a challenge.

It'll also take some time afterwards to get back to normal. I felt like I was
back to "normal" about a year afterwards, but was at 90%-ish about 3 months
after I finished chemo.

The closest thing I can compare it to is a medium grade concussion (having had
a mild-medium concussion while mountain biking). It is a slower recovery than
a broken bone, but you do recover.

In the years since, I've been lead architect, and head of engineering for
various cloud infrastructure software projects. It definitely hasn't held me
back in any way I can identify.

------
zapita
Yes, you will be able to do your work after your chemo, just as well or
better. Focus your will and energy on getting better. Go above and beyond what
doctors and nurses tell you. Don’t be passive! Ask questions; do your own
research; take charge of your recovery, find in you the mental strength and
positivity that you have underused until now. Believe me, half of the battle
is in your mind.

This will make you an even better professional after you recover.

(Source: I have witnessed my spouse fight, and beat, leukemia).

------
readme
I used to work at a startup where the founder was a cancer survivor. I didn't
know him when he was struggling with it. 10 years later he is still running
the company.

------
newcrobuzon
No worries mate, did escalated BEACOPP plus 30Gy some 19 years ago and I am
doing fine. Since then i worked for a big corp and worked on projects on 5
different continents. Now I am freelancing and working on my side project
([https://titanoboa.io](https://titanoboa.io)). I am also doing lots of sports
so despite some long term effects I tend to think I am doing quite well...

And yes, lung and heart toxicity are a thing so make sure doctors watch out
for those.

Which regimen do you have?

Also hi to all fellow survivors!

------
rammy1234
You will get back to normal. Trust and believe. Go with the flow. Chemo-brain
is a fact. Anxiety filled one. Believe in yourself and have a bit of sense of
humor.

------
caseyamcl
For sure!

I had similar anxieties about cognitive issues after brain surgery, subsequent
radiation, and chemotherapy.

I’m currently half way through treatment, and while it’s not fun, it hasn’t
affected my ability to do my job much.

...and that’s after opening up my skull, ripping out part of my brain, and
subsequently zapping and poisoning it!

I’ve found that chemo is cyclical in the sense that you’ll feel great some
days and awful other days. Be kind to yourself, and take frequent breaks;
you’re doing great!

------
mfworks
I did 2 rounds (6 weeks) of BEP a few years back. I'd planned to do some
technical reading while I was being treated. About 3 weeks in I was unable to
really understand or learn any of it. It took about 4 months before I was full
speed again, but I definitely did make it back to 100%.

Around the same time, my grandfather was diagnosed with AML and had something
like 6 months of chemo-- he's also 100% back to full mental capacity.

------
tominated
I had chemo for a brain tumour when I was 11 years old, and while it certainly
affected my thinking during the treatment and maybe a few years afterwards,
you wouldn’t be able to tell now (15y later). The brain is amazingly adaptable
and as long as you stay learning and busy you’ll be fine in the long run. I’ve
been working as a software engineer for 8 years now with no issues

